# Help With This Vintage Gold Avia.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all. Once again looking for help from the masters. I have been given this Avia to research, but I am having trouble dating the watch. To me it appears to be 1940's ish.

The hallmark indicates 9ct gold and is marked as so inside the backcase cover and across the solid strap bar. I cant find what the hallmark letter L within a circle refers to. Probably a date but which assay office and when??.

The last mark of the four is unclear but again is within a circle. Also stamped inside the cover is NK Co.

Can anyone identify the swiss made 15 jewel movement?

Sorry about the photos but did the best with what I had (for now).

The middle aged owner says it belonged to his grandfather and has been lying in a drawer for years. I set and wound it 20 hours ago and amazingly it has barely lost a second!

Any help would once again be greatly appreciated. :hi:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

A capital L could be 1945 London or 1953 Sheffield the fact that the movement has an incabloc balance would suggest more 53 than 45

cheers

Andy


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a better photo of the hallmark .( Macro extension tube arrived this morning) :thumbup:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

The movement is very similar to the AS 1200 series and also the AS 1203 series shown in Ranfft. As you can see from Ranffts Ebel 120 (AS 1203), there's an awful lot of variation in these series.

John


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Just been right through Bradbury's book of hallmarks, and I think it's from London, 1946. Hard to be exact as although the font looks right for the date letter, it should be inside a square, not a circle? And the leopards head is only in outline (and on its side), if thats indeed what the hallmark to the right is.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Just going on the face 1940,s may be very late 1930,s as incabloc was not invented until 1935. Good looking watch though i would guess a tad small by todays sizes.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

seemore said:


> Just going on the face 1940,s may be very late 1930,s as incabloc was not invented until 1935. Good looking watch though i would guess a tad small by todays sizes.


34mm not including crown.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Good size for a watch age, enjoy. :yes:


----------

